# Diesel Oil Drain and Filter Torque Specification?



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

The only one I know is the drain plug at 15lbft.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> The only one I know is the drain plug at 15lbft.


That's great BT! 

Now we're just missing the oil filter torque value.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Ill check SI if someone doesn't beat me to the number.
EDIT: Document Attached. All you could possibly want to or need to know about changing oil in the CTD.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Dan _is_​ the man!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Good info Dan, thanks 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> Ill check SI if someone doesn't beat me to the number.
> EDIT: Document Attached. All you could possibly want to or need to know about changing oil in the CTD.


Is this the Helm manual?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

No, this info is directly from GM's Service Information


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> No, this info is directly from GM's Service Information


Is it available for purchase anywhere?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Not that I know of. Only for GM techs and dealers.


----------

